# Loft design



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi I have a shed that measures around 4x4. How many pigeons should i keep in it once i have converted to a loft???


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

8 would be the max. What kind of pigeons are you getting? Some breeds may require more room than others.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with Brian, 8 is a good number for a 4X4 loft. Overcrowding leads to poor health. Unhealthy pigeons equals no fun.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey TheFeli,

I also have a 4x4 kit box and I'm only planning to keep 8. It's a pretty good number for the size.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*4 pairs

Or

20 young*


----------



## leebarrie09 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey ther im looking to start up with show pigeons if ther is any one that could set me up with some birds or equipment i would be very gratefull i live up in the north of scotland but coold pick up in scotland i do like the look of opal american show racers or Satinettes please pm


chears


----------

